# Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat



## Chu (9. Mai 2011)

*Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Hallihallooo allerseits

Ich komme aus der Schweiz und bin  begeisterter PCGames-Hardware-Leser. Im Forum habe ich auch schon  diverse Themen gelesen und brauche jetzt selber direngend eure Hilfe.  Ich möchte einen PC selber zusammenbauen und traue mir das auch zu,  obwohl ich dies schon lange nicht mehr gemacht habe...   Ich brauche den PC in erster Linie zum arbeiten, internet surfen, Musik  hören, Videos gucken, gamen (auch die neusten aber nicht 3d -  allenfalls Dualchannel) und möchte mich auch etwas an das OC herantasten  (aber nur um zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt die Leistung etwas zu steigern  - Graka + CPU). Mir ist es wichtig, dass mein PC im Normalgebrauch sehr  silent ist (Beim gamen darf er kurzfristig auch etwas schnaufen .. 

Preisleistungsverhältnis  ist mir vor allem wichtig, wenn ich die zusätzliche Leistung für meinen  Gebrauch nicht mehr spüren kann.
Ansonsten soll im Rechner überall Topteile verbaut sein.

Was denkt ihr über meine Zusammenstellung (In Klammern meine Überlegungen)?

*CPU: *                   Intel Core i7 2600K Tray, 3.4GHz, LGA 1155, 4C/8T,  unlocked            (Tray Version, da garantiert neu/fehlerfrei)​ *CPU-Kühler:*           Noctua CPU-Kühler  NH-D14                                                        (oder  besser Thermalright Silver Arrow?)  
*Mainboard: *          Asus R.O.G.  Maximus IV Extreme (B3), P67 B3, 1155, CFX/SLI           (Vielleicht  etwas günstigers mit gleicher Leist.)
*Ram:*                   Corsair  Vengeance, 2x4GB, DDR3-1600, CL8@1.5V                          (reichen  8Gb? Tripplechannel macht kein Sinn..)
*SSD:*                   OCZ Vertex 3 (VTX3-25SAT3-240G)                                             (Passt der ins Case?)
*HDD:*                   Seagate Barracuda XT, 7200rpm, 64MB, 2TB, SATA-3                       (beste HDD?)
*GRAKA:*                 ZOTAC GTX-580 AMP! 1.5GB DDR5, PCI-E 2.0  x16                           (Welche GRAKA wäre spürbar besser ?)  
*Blue  Ray:*             LG BH10LS, BluRay/DVD Brenner, LS, SATA,  Retail                            (...hmmm da habe ich echt keine Ahnung  ?)
*Case:*                  Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower -  black                                       (gefällt mir besonders -  genug Platz ?)
*Netzteil:*              be quiet! DARK POWER PRO, P9  850W 80plus Gold                            (...hmmm da habe ich echt  keine Ahnung ?)
*1x Lüfter 200mm:*  Xigmatek XLF-2004 Blackline LED Lüfter                                         (bessere Kühlleistung + leiser)
*3x Lüfter 120mm:  *Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-S12B FLX-Series                                      (bessere Kühlleistung + leiser)
*Lüftersteuerung:    *Scythe KM02-BK Kaze Master Ace 5,25  Zoll                                    (Alternativen? Brauch ich das  überhaupt?)
*Antivibration:*       Feser Antivibrations-Rahmen für  120mm Lüfter, schwarz                    (Alternativen? Brauch ich das  überhaupt?)
*Dämmset:*            King Mod Premium Dämmset - Corsair  Graphite 600T                         (Alternativen? Brauch ich das  überhaupt?)
*Leitpaste:*            Coollaboratory Liquid  Ultra                                                           (ist die  wirklich so gut wie alle sagen?)

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe  und eure Anpassungsvorschläge. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen, was ich  getrost weglassen kann, wo ich mit gleicher spürbarer Leistung mit  einer Alternative günstiger komme und was ich sonst noch alles optimieren kann.

Herzlichen Dank und Grüsse
Chu


----------



## Hatschi (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Also einen 2600k brauchst du nicht da reicht ein 2500k
Mainboard reicht auch ein ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MSVDAA-G0EAY00Z) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland oder ein Asrock extrem 6, denn nf 200 brauchst du nur wenn du zwei Grakas verwenden willst
Demset braucht man nicht wirklich
sonst ok
Ich würd den silver arrow nehmen günstiger und Leistungmäßig besser, musst aber aufpassen wegen Heatspreder


----------



## mariohanaman (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Cpu am besten immer als boxed kaufen und nicht als tray. nachher bekommt an einen GARANTIERÜCkläufer zugesadt

graka reicht auch locker eine gtx 570, da du ja ie selbst gesagt, eher weniger zockst, und wenn nicht solch aprchsvolle sachen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Wenn Preisleistung wichtig ist, wieso dann das Maximus 4? 
Das Asrock P67 Extreme6 bietet eine ähnliche Ausstattung, kostet aber nur die Hälfte.
Dann sind die RAMs nicht so gut, da hohe Kühler und 1600er RAM brauchst du auch nicht, 1333er Value RAM reichen völlig und alles über 8GB ist nun wirklich an der Realität vorbei gekauft.
Der Kühler ist auch völlig übertrieben.
Du musst mal davon wegkommen, dass es immer das teuerste sein muss. 

Was du mit einem 850 Watt Netzteil willst, entzieht sich mir auch.
Ein 550-600 Watt Netzteil reicht völlig und eine GTX 580 ist auch recht teuer, lohnt eher nicht, eine GTX 560 oder 570 reicht völlig, hier ist eine Asus DCII zu empfehlen.
Das Case ist OK, hat genug Platz für alles und extra Lüfter musst du nicht kaufen, da die Standardlüfter schon gut sind. Und 120er passen eh nur 1x rein.


----------



## Chu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

 Merci. Warum muss ich beim Heatspreader aufpassen? Ist die Montage eher schwierig beim Silver Arrow?
Super 2500k sollten also ausreichen, dann habe ich ja schon das erste mal etwas Geld gespart....wo lohnt sich noch etwas anzupassen?
Lg


----------



## Chu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

ok super...ich habe eigentlich boxed gemeint - habs verwechselt. Merci - Also GTX 570 ist notiert .... warum schwören denn alle immer von der GTX 580?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Der Kühler ragt über die RAM Bänke rüber und die Kühler der RAMs sind so hoch, dass sie nicht mehr unter den Kühler passen.

Wer schwört denn auf eine GTX 580?


----------



## der_knoben (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Also beim CPU brauchst du keinen i7, der i5 2500K reicht dort völlig aus, da HT kaum bis gar nicht unterstützt wird von Spielen. Auf jeden FAll aber eine boxed Version kaufen, da du hier länger Garantie hast - sofern der Originalkühler verwendet wird, was dir im Grantiefall aber eh keiner nachweisen kann. Durch ÜBertakten erlischt die Garantie aber eh.
Der CPU-Kühler ist in Ordnung, theoretisch sollte auch der Scythe MUgen2 reichen.
MB: AsRock P67 Extreme4 sollte deinen Anforderungen genügen.
RAM: 8 GB sind in Ordnung, allerdings reicht 1333MHz CL9 völlig aus, vllt noch 1600MHz CL9, wenn es unwesentlich teurer ist. Der Unterschied zwischen CL7 und CL9 ist gleich Null, und der Unterschied zwischen 1333MHz und 1600MHz vllt 2-3% max.
NT: Das ist viel zu groß, oder willst du mal SLI machen? Wenn nicht, guck dir mal das BeQuiet Straight Power E8 580CM oder Antec True Power 550/650W an.
Auf das Dämmset würde ich verzichten. Leise bekommt man ein Gehäuse durch entkoppeln der HDDs, sofern nicht eh schon im COrsair eine Entkopplung intergriert ist. DIe Lüfter kannst du m.H. von Case Spätzle von Alpenföhn entkopplen. Gute Lüfter sind die Enermax T.B. Silence oder BeQuiet Silent Wings.
WLP: Die beim Kühler sollte eigentlich reichen.
Die Graka würde ich gegen eine Gigabyte GTX570OC oder GTX580OC tauschen.
Was meinst du eigentlich mit: nicht 3D, aber DUalchannel: Meinst du damit SLI?


----------



## Chu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ich habe einfach schon oft gelesen, dass die GTX 580 neue Benchmarks gesetzt hatte...
Reichen denn 550-600 Watt aus auch im Fall wenn ich mal etwas in den OC-Bereich vortasten möchte? Anscheinend solls mit dem UEFI einfacher werden - hat Asrock P67 Extreme6 auch das neu "BIOS"?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ja, schon klar, dass sie die schnellste Single GPU Karte ist, aber für 10% mehr Leistung 50% mehr ausgeben ist halt sinnfrei.

Ob UEFI oder nicht, spielt beim Übertakten keine Rolle und ja, Asrock hat das gleiche Bios wie Asus.


----------



## Chu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Hey Leute ihr seit echt super - ihr habt keine Ahnung wie lange ich schon vor meiner Traumzusammenstellung sitze.
Also mit Dualchannel meine die Arbeitsweise der Rams - gibts da einen grossen Unterschied zu Tripple-Channel?
Das müsste ja dann auch wieder vom Mainboard unterstützt werden oder?
Also SLI brauch ich vorläufig nicht - ich habe da auch ein wenig Angst wegen dem Mikroruckler-Gerüchtli...


----------



## Chu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, schon klar, dass sie die schnellste Single GPU Karte ist, aber für 10% mehr Leistung 50% mehr ausgeben ist halt sinnfrei.
> 
> Ob UEFI oder nicht, spielt beim Übertakten keine Rolle und ja, Asrock hat das gleiche Bios wie Asus.



Ja eigntlich müsste ich ja dann auch bereit sein die Einstellungen mit dem alten Bios einrichten zu können  aber ich freu mich halt, wenns gleich von Anfang an klappt...hehe
Also das mit der schnellsten Single GPU Karte ist wirklich ein gutes Argument - hab mal angepasst auf meiner Liste.


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ein Markennetzteil ab 550W reicht locker aus, auch für OC.

Extra Wärmeleitpaste brauchst Du nicht, die ist beim Kühler dabei.

Triple Channel geht mit dem Sockel 1155 überhaupt nicht, spielt aber so gut wie keine Rolle bezügl. der Performance

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Chu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*



Softy schrieb:


> Ein Markennetzteil ab 550W reicht locker aus, auch für OC.
> 
> Extra Wärmeleitpaste brauchst Du nicht, die ist beim Kühler dabei.
> 
> Grüße --- Softy



Merk ich da keine Unterschiede aufgrund besserem Kontakt? oder ist der einfach auch wieder zu minimal .... ok hätte ich mir eigentlich auch denken können.


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Der Unterschied ist sehr gering, außerdem ist die metallische WLP nicht ganz ungefährlich (Kommt die aufs Board, kann es Schrott sein ) und das Entfernen bei CPU- oder Kühlerwechsel ist kein Spaß.


----------



## der_knoben (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Die Liquid ist schon sehr gut. Allerdings wird Flüssigmetall wie Kleber und du bekommst das Zeug wohl schlecht bis gar nicht mehr von der CPU. VOn daher empfehle ich es nicht. DIe WLP bei den Kühlern reicht in der Regel auch aus. Außerdem würde ich ne CPU nie bis auf die letzten 3-5K übertakten. Man kann da schon nen bisschen mehr Platz lassen. WEnn man die CPU mit PRime oder Linx voll auslastet, ist das was ganz anderes, als man es je mit einem Spiel oder anderem Programm hinbekommt. Die Temps sind also in Standardanwendungen eh geringer.


----------



## Chu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*



Softy schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist sehr gering, außerdem ist die metallische WLP nicht ganz ungefährlich (Kommt die aufs Board, kann es Schrott sein ) und das Entfernen bei CPU- oder Kühlerwechsel ist kein Spaß.




ok. Ich habs mal auf der Liste gestrichen. Das Zeugs ist aber auch bei Flüssigmetall nicht giftig oder?
Anyway ich nehm die, die mitgeliefert kommt.


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*



Chu schrieb:


> Das Zeugs ist aber auch bei Flüssigmetall nicht giftig oder?



Die genaue Zusammensetzung ist wohl geheim  Aber Quecksilber sollte nicht drin sein.

OT:
Aktualisiert sich bei Euch die Startseite auch nicht mehr?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*



Softy schrieb:


> OT:
> Aktualisiert sich bei Euch die Startseite auch nicht mehr?


 
Jop, das ganze System hängt ohne Ende.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*



Softy schrieb:


> OT:
> Aktualisiert sich bei Euch die Startseite auch nicht mehr?


 
Jop, das ganze System hängt ohne Ende.


----------



## Chu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ok mir ist klar, dass ich mit dem Asus Maximus IV Extreme das Ziel etwas übertroffen habe aber welches Board würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen? Folgende Vorschläge habe ich bis jetzt:

ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution
Asrock P67 Extreme6
AsRock P67 Extreme4

Wichtig ist auch ,dass Wireless-Lan enthalten und USB3 vorhanden und erweiterbar.
Auch möchte ich Sata-6g


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Für WLAN brauchst du entweder eine Karte oder einen Stick. Dann reicht das Extreme4 gut aus, mehr Board brauchst Du i.d.R. nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Das Extreme4 reicht dicke für alles. Das Maximus ist einfach zu teuer für das, was es leistet. Das WS bietet nichts mehr als das Deluxe und das kostet mehr als das Extreme6.
Sata 6 und USB 3 ist Standard.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Das Extreme4 reicht dicke für alles. Das Maximus ist einfach zu teuer für das, was es leistet. Das WS bietet nichts mehr als das Deluxe und das kostet mehr als das Extreme6.
Sata 6 und USB 3 ist Standard.


Edit:
Ach man, so ein Mist heute.


----------



## Chu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Würde es sich in meinem Fall lohnen auf den Z68 abzuwarten? Der Chipsatz kombiniert ja die Fähigkeiten von H76 und P67..


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Wozu? Du hast doch eine Grafikkarte, die Nutzung der IGP wird sich also sehr in Grenzen halten


----------



## Chu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Heisst das, dass IGP auch bei einfachen Grafikberechnungen nicht genutzt wird? Das macht dann ja gar keinen Sinn, da die Berechnung doch sicherlich viel schneller als über PCI. Ich habe immer gedacht, dass durch PCI das Flaschenhalsproblem für die Berechnungen gelöst ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Die Grafikeinheit wird gar nicht genutzt, wenn du eine dedizierte Grafikkarte einbaust.


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Hin- und Herschalten zwischen IGP und Graka geht auch nicht im laufenden Betrieb.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Und automatisch schon gar nicht.


----------



## Chu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Das bedeutet in dem fall, dass die Z68er Mainboards für den Privatuser gar keinen Mehrwert bringen. Sollen ja anscheinen keine bessere OC-Möglichkeiten bieten und oh dedizierte GRAKA kommst ja auch nicht weit...
Hmmm ok - in dem Fall wäre P67 schon richtig...aber mir sind die Unterschiede der verschiedenen Mainboards immer noch nicht ganz klar. Ich möchte halt auch etwas für die Zukunft gerüstet sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Der Z68 Chipsatz wird langfristig den P67 ersetzen.
Besser übertakten kannst du jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Das WS Revolution hat den nf200-Chip, der aber auch in Zukunft überflüssig bleiben wird, und das Asrock Extreme6 hat ein paar mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten als das Extreme4. Aber die reichen normalerweise mehr als aus: Produktvergleich ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3), ASRock P67 Extreme6, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Chu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Aber wäre es nicht sinnvoll z.B. ein *ASUS P8P67 Deluxe, Intel P67* damit man bei einem allfälligen Nachrüsten auch die SLI-Technik unterstützt wird. D.h. wenn ich dann neu zweite GRAKA hinzunehmen würde.


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Das Asrock Extreme4 bietet genauso 2x8 lanes für Crossfire / SLI wie das Asus P8P78 Deluxe. Da ist in Bezug auf Dual-GPU kein Unterschied.

Softy


----------



## Chu (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Merci Softy. Ich glaub ich nehm auch das Asrock Extreme4.
Betreffend OC sollte das Asrock Extreme4 ja auch etwas hergeben ... bin ja kein Profi aber wollte schon immer mal ausprobieren.
Ich mach jetzt mal eine Zusammenstellung und schaue ob ich im Budget bleiben kann.
Ich meld mich wieder...

Merci


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Da du Sandy nur noch über den Multi übertakten kannst, ist das Brett eigentlich egal, es muss das Übertakten nur unterstützen.


----------



## Chu (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

So jetzt bin ich nochmal beim Kühler. Welchen Kühler würdet ihr eher nehmen: Silver Arrow oder Prolimatech Genesis oder Corsair H70 ?
Zur Info wegen Platz und Luftzirkulation - Case wird ein Corsair 600T.
Ich möchte keine aufwändige Wakü und der Lüfter sollte vorallem im Normalbetrieb aber auch beim gamen nicht zu laut werden.
Beim OC spielts mir keine Rolle.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ich würde den Dark Rock Pro C1 nehmen, aber so einen fetten Kühler brauchst du eigentlich nicht für etwas OC. Der Alpenföhn Nordwand ist recht günstig geworden und sieht gut aus.


----------



## Chu (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ja aber ich möchte vielleicht zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt doch noch ne zwei Graka einbauen und möchte darum gerüstet sein.
Welche wäre denn von den genannten die leiseste?
Das Design von der Dark Rock Pro C1 gefällt schon aber irgnedwie find ich den Thermalright Silver Arrow aucht echt klasse....hab den mal bei einem Kollegen gesehen.


----------



## Softy (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Die Kühlleistung der beiden ist etwa gleich, der Thermalright ist einen Tick leiser.

Sehr leise ist auch die Nordwand, superleise der Dark Rock C1 Advanced, also der kleinere Dark Rock. Reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Chu (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ok. Ich hab mal den Thermalright genommen. Der sollte ja schon Platz im Gehäuse haben oder?
Welches Netzteil würdest mir empfehlen. Es sollte sehr sehr sehr leise sein aber mir auch die Möglichkeit geben zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt eine zweite Graka zu speisen.


----------



## Softy (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Da könntest Du ein Seasonic X-Series X-760 760W ATX 2.3 (semi-passiv) oder be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 750W ATX 2.3 nehmen.


----------



## Chu (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ok also die Seasonic x-Series find ich echt super. Würde allenfalls auch die 660W ausreichen? Danke


----------



## Softy (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Für eine GTX580 reicht sogar das X-560W, für 2 würde ich schon eher zum X-760W greifen.


----------



## Chu (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ok. Wenn das so weiter geht, gibts demnächst einen Kasten Bier 
Also dann nehm ich lieber das 760W....später wird es mich dann doch reisen ne zweite anzuhängen 
Ausser dem Preis sollte ich da ja nicht gross was merken....also ich mein was effizienz und Stromrechnung betrifft.
Ist ja kein Chinaböller...


----------



## Softy (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ich glaube, das Corsair AX 750W ATX 2.3 soll noch einen Tick leiser sein, frag da mal quanti. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Chu (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ist das nicht das gleiche NT? Ich glaube das ist doch auch ein seasonic semi passiv .... glaube nicht, dass die extra nochmal ein anderes NT hergestellt habe oder?


----------



## Softy (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ja, aber ich glaube zu wissen , dass das Corsair einen leiseren Lüfter drin hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Bei zwei GTX 580 und einem stark übertakteten Sandy würde ich ein 850 Watt Netzteil nehmen, Sandy schluckt gut, wenn er heiß läuft.
Mein Tipp:
Das Corsair AX 850. Ist praktisch baugleich mit der Seasonic X Serie, nur mit einer besseren Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Chu (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

super.  Ihr seit ja echt gut!  Dann wirds demfall ein Corsair AX. Ist 850 Watt nicht etwas übertrieben, wenn ich zu Beginn gar noch keine zwei Graka anschliesse? Wie siehts denn mit Effizienz und Stromrechnung aus?


----------



## Softy (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Wenn Du CPU und beide GPU's übertakten willst, und dann parallel Prime95 und Furmark spielen willst, wäre das AX 850 schon besser 

Für ein GTX580 SLI Gespann könnte man auch an ein SilverStone Fortress FT02 schwarz denken, und ein Brett, bei dem die PCIe x16 Slots weiter auseinander liegen.


----------



## steinschock (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Außer im Anschaffungspreis ist es gleich.

Da die neuen NT bis 10% Last über 80% Effizienz bieten.
Verbraucht das nur das was gebraucht wird x Effizienz.

Mit den meisten Z68 gehen auch 2Grakas je nach Anwendung, über Virtu.
Ab und zu klappt es wohl auch.
Eine schwere Geburt - Intels Z68-Chipsatz betritt die Bhne - Nachrichten bei HardTecs4U


----------



## Chu (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Vom Case bin ich halt schon ziemlich überzeugt...ich werd die Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower - White (Special Edition) nehmen und werde versuchen alles ein wenig in schwarz weiss zu halten. Bin jetzt nicht der Ty, der sein PC mit Seitenfenster und blingbling-Zeugs braucht aber wenns denn schon mal eine richtige Anschaffung sein soll, dann kann man ja auch ein wenig auf aussehen schauen.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja die rams Corsair Vengeance, 2x4GB, DDR3-1600, CL8@1.5V nehmen aber die passen ja nicht unter den Kühler (Silver Arrow). Wie findet ihr die *--> *Kingston HyperX, 2x4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-27@1.65V ?

Ich möchte die 1600er aber habe ein bischen angst wegen den 1.65V ... da habe ich ja keine Reserve nach oben, falls ich mal etwas oc, oder?


----------



## Softy (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Naja, es ist nicht so, dass Du einfach mal ne 2. GTX580 mit reinhängst, da musst Du schon vorher genau planen, denn die Abwärme ist nicht wenig. Ebenso ist ein möglichst großer Abstand zwischen den 2 PCIe-Slots aus temperaturtechnischer Sicht erstrebenswert.

RAM würde ich nur mit max. 1,5V Spannung nehmen, Intel empfiehlt eine maximale RAM-Spannung von 1,55 V!


----------



## steinschock (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Mehr wie 1,5V würde ich nicht mehr nehmen, gibt ja auch genug.
Z.B.
G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Softy (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*



steinschock schrieb:


> Mehr wie 1,5V würde ich nicht mehr nehmen, gibt ja auch genug.
> Z.B.
> G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals



Wie geil  Den kannte ich noch nicht, der sieht ja mal richtig scheißße aus


----------



## Chu (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Also dann lassen wir das mit der zweiten Graka....dann nehm ich NT Corsair Netzteil AX750 Gold.

Bei den Rams hab ich einfach das Problem, dass ich keine 1600er mit 1,5V finde, die nicht noch so ein Brünzli-Kühler (sorry schweizer Ausdruck ... es wird langsam späät..) dranmotiert haben. Shop - digitec.ch


----------



## Chu (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

HAhaha....der sieht ja aus wie bei Star Wars oder so ein Playmobil-Ding....öhhh gibts das überhaupt noch..


----------



## Softy (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*



Chu schrieb:


> Also dann lassen wir das mit der zweiten Graka....dann nehm ich NT Corsair Netzteil AX750 Gold.



Schlafe einfach eine Nacht drüber  

RAM würde ich einfach 1333er nehmen, einen Unterschied kannst Du nur messen, aber nicht spüren.

Gute Nacht --- Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*



Chu schrieb:


> Also dann lassen wir das mit der zweiten Graka....dann nehm ich NT Corsair Netzteil AX750 Gold.
> 
> Bei den Rams hab ich einfach das Problem, dass ich keine 1600er mit 1,5V finde, die nicht noch so ein Brünzli-Kühler (sorry schweizer Ausdruck ... es wird langsam späät..) dranmotiert haben. Shop - digitec.ch


 
Wenn du nur noch eine Grafikkarte nutzen willst, sind 750 Watt übertrieben.


----------



## Chu (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Was denkt ihr von den Rams?

Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9, 2x4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9@1.5V

Die sollten ja unter den Silver Arrow passen oder?
@Softy: Die Rams die Du zu Beginn vorgeschlagen hast, find ich leider nicht bei uns im Shop .... Good night!
*
*


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Die RAMs sind OK, kannst du nehmen.


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

So ich hab mir nochmals Gedanken zu den Rams gemacht und nochmals die

G.Skill [SNIPER] LV 2x4GB Kit, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24@1.25V und 
Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9, 2x4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9@1.5V

verglichen.
Das Design von den G.Skill ist ja schon ziemlich übel aber von der Leistung sollten die anscheinend noch etwas besser sein als die 
Corsair XMS3. Spielt die 1.25 zu 1.5V eine grosse Rolle, was das OC-Potential anbelangt?

Welche Ram 1600er könnt ihr mir sonst noch empfehlen - müssen unter den Silver Arrow passen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Von G.Skill zB. diese: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ich werde meine Ware in der Schweiz bestellen z.B. bei digitec.ch
Leider werden da von G.Skill nur noch die G.Skill Ripjaws 2x2GB Kit, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 in der gleichen Klasse angeboten.
Die kenn ich auch nicht und ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob die unter den Silver Arrow passen...hmmm


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Bei Digitec habe ich zB. diese gefunden:
Kingston HyperX Blu, 2x2 GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-27 1,65V     CHF 56.-

Kingston HyperX, 2x2GB, DDR3-1600, CL8-8-8-24          1,65V         CHF 97.-

Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C8, 2x2GB, DDR3-1600, CL8  1,65V  CHF 58,-

Wieviel willst Du denn ausgeben; 2x2 GB 1333er wären günstiger?
Ausserdem könnte man, bevor man zB. die Kinston HyperX 1600er mit Cl8 (97,- CHF) wählt auch besser diese nehmen:

Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9, 2x4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9@1.5V  CHF 89.-
- Greetz -


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis spielt mir schon eine Rolle aber wenn ich mit + 40.- mehr Leistung erhalte, dann verzichte ich lieber mal aufs Feierabendbierchen  Der Rechner soll auch für die Zukunft etwas gerüstet sein und soll OC-Potential mitbringen.

Die Rams müssen aber 2x4GB sein und unter den Silver Arrow passen.

Kingston HyperX, 2x2GB, DDR3-1600, CL8-8-8-24                                  CHF 97.-*
*G.Skill [SNIPER] LV 2x4GB Kit, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24@1.25V         CHF 114.-*
*Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1600C9, 2x4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9@1.65V          CHF 99.-*
*Corsair Vengeance, 2x4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9@1.5V                         CHF 95.-

Welche würdet ihr nehmen?
*
*


*
*


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

ups...ich meine natürlich die Kingston HyperX, 2x4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-27@1.65V für CHF 100.-
also nochmals:

Kingston HyperX, 2x4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-27@1.65V für CHF 100.-
G.Skill [SNIPER] LV 2x4GB Kit, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24@1.25V         CHF 114.-Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1600C9, 2x4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9@1.65V          CHF 99.-Corsair Vengeance, 2x4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9@1.5V                         CHF 95.-


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Aus deiner Auswahl würde ich diese nehmen:  Kingston HyperX, 2x4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-27@1.65V für CHF 100.-

Aber da DDR3-1600 keinen Vorteil gegenüber DDR3-1333 bringt, schon garnicht wenn man eine Intel K-CPU wählt und über den Multiplikator übertaktet, 
würde ich zu diesen greifen:
Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9, 2x4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9@1.5V  CHF 89.-
Vorteile: geringerer Preis, niedrigere Betriebsspannung möglich (ab 1,5V, abhängig v. Board)), weniger Abwärme im Case


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Intel empfiehlt für Sandy eine maximale RAM-Spannung von 1,55V! 

Ich würde also auf jeden Fall den Corsair RAM nehmen, einen Unterschied zu 1600er RAM wirst Du nicht merken. Da Sandy über den Multi übertaktet wird, ist der RAM


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Hi Softy. Also ich verstehe (technisch) noch nicht ganz warum die 1600er Rams keinen Vorteil bringen. Hast Du da irgendein Link - bin bereits am googeln....habe immer gedacht, dass 1600er bei einem CPU 2500k overclocked einen Vorteil bis 10% bringen kann.
Dann wäre ja meine Suche in die falsche Richtung gelaufen ....ok eigentlich hast Du mich ja schon darauf hingewiesen.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Schau mal, ich glaube hier werden alle Fragen beantwortet : Test: Welcher Speicher für Sandy?


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

ok. ich nehme in dem Fall den Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9, 2x4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9@1.5V.

Nun zu den SSD und HDD:
Für die SSD habe ich an die OCZ SSD Vertex 3 Max IOPS 120GB, SATA-3, 2.5 Zoll gedacht.
Als zweites LW würde ich den Seagate Barracuda XT, 7200rpm, 64MB, 2TB, SATA-3 nehmen.

Was haltet ihr von dieser Kombination? Ich glaube bei den SSD müssen aufgrund des Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis 120GB ausreichen.

*
*


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ich würde eher eine Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s nehmen. 

Für ein Gamingsystem prima : "Der Gaming-Test basiert zu 99% auf Lesevorgängen und misst die  Streaming-Performance der Testlaufwerke. Obwohl Intels SSD 510 in  unseren synthetischen Streaming-Benchmarks gut abschnitt, kommt sie fast  nur auf den letzten Platz. Anders Crucials m4: Sie positionierte sich  in den synthetischen Streaming-Benchmarks zwischen den beiden  Vertex-3-Laufwerken, zieht hier aber mit deutlichem Vorsprung an die  Spitze. Anwender mit besonderem Interesse an kurzen Level-Ladezeiten  dürften dieses Laufwerk in die engere Wahl ziehen."

Quelle: Benchmarks: PCMark Vantage Storage Test : Crucial m4 und Intel SSD 320: Zwei weitere SSD-Konkurrenten

Festplatte eher eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ). Sata3 für 7200rpm Festplatten ist sinnfrei, es wird gerade mal Sata1-Speed ausgenutzt. Also nur Marketing-Geblubber


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

ok. Ich habe jetzt 2x die Samsung Spintpoint F3 1000GB SATA II genommen, da sie bei uns nicht mit 2T gibt.
Würdest Du die Crucial m4 SSD 128 oder 256 nehmen. Ich finde den Preis eigentlich schon eher hart....vorallem werden da die Preise ja auch noch nacht unten kommen. Ich glaube ihc nehme die 128er...


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

2x1 TB finde ich auch etwas besser, da 2TB- und größere Platten höhere Ausfallraten haben: Datenverlust: Rücklaufquoten aktueller Festplatten steigen mit ihrer Kapazität - festplatte

Mir würden 128GB gut ausreichen, daher würde ich die nehmen. Die etwas höhere Schreibgeschwindigkeit der 256er SSD ist


----------



## <BaSh> (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Die Lüfter würde ich durch Noiseblocker PL1 oder PL2 ersetzen.( Hier ist die Vibrationsdämmung in form eines Silikonrahmens mit dabei )
Als Wärmeleitpaste kann ich die MX-4 empfehlen.
Die beste HDD ist wohl die WD VelociRaptor.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Die Noiseblocker PL1 sind klasse 

Eine Velociraptor würde ich nicht nehmen. Zu laut, zu teuer, und in Verbindung mit einer SSD imo überflüssig


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ich habe vor die Lüfter des Gehäuses (Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower - White) auszutauschen und zu entkoppel, damit das ganze noch leiser wird und zwar wie folgt:

3x Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-S12B FLX-Series
1x Xigmatek XLF-2004 Blackline LED Lüfter
4x Alpenföhn Case Spätzle

Oder sind sind besser 3x be quiet! SilentWings USC 120mm PWM?
Oder 3x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PLPS, 120mm, Retail
Dann bräuchte ich auch die Case Spätzle nicht mehr oder?


----------



## <BaSh> (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ich würde wie oben geschrieben zu den Noiseblocker PL2 greifen. Die sind super leise und haben eine Entkopplung mit im Paket. Wozu brauchst du PWM? du willst die doch mit einer Lüftersteuerung betreiben. Die regelt nicht über PWM sondern über die Stromspannung geregelt


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ich würde erstmal die Serienlüfter ausprobieren und übers Board oder Lüftersteuereung drosseln. Frag mal quantenslipstream, ich glaube der hat das Corsair Graphite 600.


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ok. Ich habe da nicht so eine Ahnung aber ja ich möchte über Stromspannung steuern.
Ich möchte über den Scythe KM02-BK Kaze Master Ace 5,25 steuern, da ich gehört habe, dass die Lüftersteuerung vom Case nicht so gut sein soll.

d.h. es wäre am besten:

3x Noiseblocker PL2 (Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zu PLPS und kann ich den PL2 druch die Spannung auch auf PL1-Niveau regeln?)
1x Xigmatek XLF-2004 Blackline LED Lüfter - 200mm


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ups. Sorry Softy ich habe deinen Beitrag erst jetzt gesehen.


----------



## <BaSh> (13. Mai 2011)

Die PLPS sind mit Pwm Signal. Und ja die PL2 lassen aich auf PL1 runterregeln


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Also dann sollte dies funktionieren?

Case: Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower
Lüftersteuerung: Scythe KM02-BK Kaze Master Ace 5,25 
Lüfter:
3x Noiseblocker PL2 - 120mm
 1x Xigmatek XLF-2004 Blackline LED Lüfter - 200mm
1x Alpenföhn Case Spätzle (für Xigmatek-Lüfter)


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Die Lüfter im Corsair sind eigentlich OK, die Lüftersteuerung funktioniert sehr gut.
Einzig den 140mm Lüfter im Heck könnte man tauschen, aber die 200er sind gut.


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Wenn ich mir aber die technischen Details ansehe, müsste ab Werk im Heck ein 120mm Lüfter installiert sein.
Lüfter:
1x 200 mm (Front, White LED)
1x 200 mm (Deckel, White LED)
1x 120 mm (Rückseite)
2x 120 mm (Deckel, optional, statt 1x 200 mm) (Ich nehme an, dass diese bereits enthalten sind, oder?)


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Im Heck passt ein 140mm Lüfter rein.


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Bist Du mit dem Corsair 600T zu frieden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Jo, kann nicht klagen, nutze es aber auch praktisch nie.


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

ok. Also im Prinzip fehlen mit jetzt nur noch 3 Bauteile:

1. GRAKA (ja - es soll wirklich doch eine GTX 580 werden): Ich habe da an folgende gedacht:

zotac gtx 580 amp
      gtx 580 twin frozr ii
gtx 580 directcu ii


2. TV-Karte: ?
3. Blue Rail Combo mit DVD-Brenner: ?


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

1. ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5 wäre meine erste Wahl  Die Zotac GeForce GTX 580 AMP2! Edition, 3GB GDDR5 ist auch nett, aber etwas sehr teuer 

2. Welche Eingangssignale hast Du?

3. LG Electronics CH10LS20, SATA, retail


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

1. Ok. GRAKA wirds wohl die gtx 580 directcu ii (da gibts gleich noch Crysis2 oben drauf).

2. Normaler Kabelanschluss ...hmmm DVB-T?

3.Perfekt merci. Was ist der Unterschied zu dem*:
*LG BH10LS, BluRay/DVD Brenner, LS, SATA, Retail

Der kann ja noch BD brennen aber ist er sonst noch schneller? BD-Brenner brauch ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Der BH10LS brennt schneller CD's, aber ob 40x oder 48x ist  Falls Du nicht von früh bis spät CD's brennst 

Für Kabel brauchst Du DVB-C: PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten intern DVB-C
Empfehlen kann ich da leider nix, zu wenig Ahnung


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*



Softy schrieb:


> Der BH10LS brennt schneller CD's, aber ob 40x oder 48x ist  Falls Du nicht von früh bis spät CD's brennst



Alles schneller als 16 fach ist eh tödlich für die Langlebigkeit der CD.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alles schneller als 16 fach ist eh tödlich für die Langlebigkeit der CD.



Ist das immer noch so? Keine AHnung, ich brenne höchstens ein paar CD's pro Jahr, für alles andere habe ich ja meinen Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*



Softy schrieb:


> Ist das immer noch so? Keine AHnung, ich brenne höchstens ein paar CD's pro Jahr, für alles andere habe ich ja meinen Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz


 
Die Fehlerrate steigt exponentiell an, wenn du die Geschwindigkeit erhöhst.
Bei 8 fach hast du den perfekten Kompromiss aus Fehler und Geschwindigkeit. 16 fach ist akzeptabel (für CDs, nicht für DVDs), alles darüber erhöht die Fehler und jenseits von 32 fach kannst du alles knicken.
Ich hab einen guten Bekannten, der früher von seinen CDs Kopien angefertigt hat (um auch im Auto zu hören ohne die Originale zu benutzen) und von den Discs läuft inzwischen keine einzige mehr, weil er sie alle mit max. gebrannt hat.
Das Laufwerk kommt mit der Fehlerkorrektur nicht mehr hinterher.

Daher:
CDs 16 fach als max
DVDs 8 fach als max
Double Layer DVDs 4 fach
Blue Ray gar nicht brennen, kann man total vergessen. 

Mein Tipp:
optische Medien wegschmeißen.


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Was haltet ihr von dieser TV-Karte*?
*WinTV-HVR-5500


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Scheint OK zu sein, auch wenn die recht teuer ist.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

@quanti

Danke für die Erklärung 



> Was haltet ihr von dieser TV-Karte*?
> *WinTV-HVR-5500



Die kann alles, die Frage ist, brauchst Du das alles? Ohne Schüssel auf dem Dach ist DVB-S eher sinnlos, ebenso DVB-T wenn Du irgendwo in der Pampa wohnst


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ja ich find sie auch recht teuer aber mir gefällt der Gedanke, dass ich dann direkt über das Windows Media Center navigieren kann.
Welche TV-Karte hätte da das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis?


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Die Terratec Cinergy Karten sollen recht gut sein: PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten intern TerraTec


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Wei weiss ich denn, ob ich Analog PAL oder digital DVB-C habe?
 Ach egal...ich glaub ich mache jetzt mal zuerst ein Wrap-Up:

 Case: Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower - White (Special Edition)
 Mainboard: Asrock P67 Extreme6 (B3), Intel P67 B3, LGA1155, CFX/SLI
 NT: Corsair Netzteil AX750 Gold - 750 Watt
 GPU: Asus GTX-580 DirectCU II 1.5GB DDR5, PCI-E x16 + CRYSIS 2
 CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K BOX, 3.3GHz, LGA 1155, 4C/4T, unlocked
 CPU-Cooler: Thermalright Silver Arrow
 Ram: Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9, 2x4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9@1.5V
 SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5 Zoll, SATA-3
 HDD: Samsung HD103SJ, F3, 7200rpm, 32MB, 1TB, SATA-II
 BR-Combo: LG CH10LS, BluRay ROM, DVD-Brenner, schwarz, SATA, Retail
 Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64bit, OEM, SP1 -D- / Linux wird auch noch drauf kommen...
 Lüftersteuerung: Scythe KM02-BK Kaze Master Ace 5,25 Zoll - schwarz
 1x Lüfter 200mm: Xigmatek XLF-2004 Blackline LED Lüfter - 200mm
 1x Entkoppelung: Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück
 3x Lüfter 120mm: Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro-Series PL2, 120mm, Retail
 TV-Karte: ???

@Softy & Quantenslipstream & BaSh & alle anderen - könnt ihr bitte nochmals ne Schlusskontrolle machen, bevor ich die Bestellung aufgebe? Ich danke euch ganz herzlich!!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Sieht gut aus, auch wenn das 750 Watt Netzteil übertrieben ist.
Ich kann dir das BeQuiet Dark Power P9 650 Watt empfehlen. Das benutze ich für meinen Gaming System (sofern der denn mal wieder läuft )
be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 650W ATX 2.3 (P9-650W/BN173) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das benutze ich für meinen Gaming System (sofern der denn mal wieder läuft )



Wieso? Ist Dein Netzteil abgeraucht? 

Es reicht auch ein be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 oder mit sehr gutem Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis ein Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W ATX 2.3


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*



Softy schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist Dein Netzteil abgeraucht?


 
Nein, mein Ersatzbrett, das WS Revolution in B3 Version, ist endlich angekommen (nach vier Monaten) und hat sich gleich als Rohrkrepierer ausgewiesen, das Teil ist kaputt geliefert worden.  
Jetzt warte ich auf das nächste Brett, also das dritte. Soll irgendwann Ende des Monats kommen.


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ja ich bin mir dessen bewusst aber würdest Du denn eher das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 650W nehmen anstatt das Seasonic X 660W?
Ist Dark Power Pro 650W auch semi passiv?
Von der Corsair Netzteil AX gibts leider kein kleineres.


----------



## der_knoben (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

@ quanti

Hätteste mal Qualität von AsRock gekauft.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*



Chu schrieb:


> Ja ich bin mir dessen bewusst aber würdest Du denn eher das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 650W nehmen anstatt das Seasonic X 660W?
> Ist Dark Power Pro 650W auch semi passiv?
> Von der Corsair Netzteil AX gibts leider kein kleineres.



Die sind beide so leise, die hörst Du nie im Leben aus dem Gehäuse


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*



Chu schrieb:


> Ja ich bin mir dessen bewusst aber würdest Du denn eher das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 650W nehmen anstatt das Seasonic X 660W?
> Ist Dark Power Pro 650W auch semi passiv?
> Von der Corsair Netzteil AX gibts leider kein kleineres.



Nein, ist nicht Semi passiv. Semi Passiv kann aber auch ein Nachteil haben, denn du hörst, wenn der Lüfter anläuft. 
Aber das BeQuiet ist so oder so leise, egal ob Idle oder Last.



der_knoben schrieb:


> @ quanti
> 
> Hätteste mal Qualität von AsRock gekauft.



Ja, ist echt schwach von Asus, dass die teuren Bretter immer auseinander fallen.


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

....ich glaub ich mach mich langsam lächerlich. Ok - welches würdest Du eher nehmen?
Auch das be quiet! Dark Power Pro 650W?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Nö, wieso? Ein Netzteil ist sehr wichtig, das muss gut ausgewählt werden.
Es geht letztendlich darum, dass du 750 Watt nicht brauchst, aber natürlich ist das Corsair AX sehr gut, ebenso das Seasonic oder das BeQuiet und auch das Cougar GX ist Top. Welches du jetzt nimmst, ist deine Sache aber mit keinem machst du was falsch.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Hast Du SLI / Crossfire völlig abgehakt?  Denn dann würde ein Corsair AX750 schon Sinn machen.


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ich seh ja ein, dass die 750 Watt nicht wirklich nötig sind aber das NT "be quiet! DARK POWER PRO, P9 650W 80plus Gold" ist einfach nochmals etwas teurer. hmmmm


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Es bietet auch den Vor Ort Austauschservice und hat die besseren Kabel und Stecker.
Technisch ist es erste Sahne, aber auch das Corsair ist natürlich sehr gut, es basiert auf das Seasonic X.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ich finde das Dark Power Pro 650 überteuert, da mag die Technik drin noch so geil sein, irgendwann is gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Wenn du unbedingt das Corsair haben willst, kauf es dir, niemand wird dir hier den Kopf abreißen. 



Softy schrieb:


> Ich finde das Dark Power Pro 650 überteuert, da mag die Technik drin noch so geil sein, irgendwann is gut



Der Vor Ort Austauschservice muss halt bezahlt werden.


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Das Ding ist einfach, dass ich schon Freude an der Technik und an den  neuen Games habe aber nach langer Überlegungen bin ich zum Schluss  gekommen, dass SLI/Crossfire für den Moment aufgrund meiner gekürzten  Freizeit (Arbeit/Studium etc.) schon etwas übertrieben wäre. Ich möchte  aber schon etwas gerüstet für die Zukunft sein .... obwohl ich glaube, dass 750W auch für die Zukunft etwas übertrieben ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Nur Dual GPU Karten brauchen die enorme Leistung, selbst ein 500 Watt Netzteil hat keine Probleme mit einer GTX 580.
Auch eine GTX 680 wird kaum mehr Strom ziehen als eine GTX 580, ich tippe sogar darauf, dass er merklich sinken kann, denn die nächste Fertigung wird in 28nm sein.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ich würde das Corsair AX750 nehmen. Punkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ja, nimm es und sei zufrieden, ist ja ein gutes Netzteil.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Und falls es Dich doch überkommt, kannst Du mit dem AX 750 auch ne 2. Graka reinhängen


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass ich beim kleineren auf den gleichen Preis komme:
be quiet! DARK POWER PRO, P9 550W 80plus Gold

Ich komme ich mit dem auch klar, wenn ich dann noch TV-Karte, SSD + 2HDD, OC etc. installiert habe?
Oder brauche ich doch be quiet! DARK POWER PRO, P9 650W 80plus Gold?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Nö, das 550 Watt Netzteil reicht auch.
Musst du halt wissen, das Seasonic ist auch OK.
Wieso es das Corsair AX nicht mir 650 Watt gibt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da müsste man mal die Corsair Leute fragen.


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ja das ist echt schade aber ich hab mal den Taschenrechner vorgenommen und das AX 750 ist definitiv übertrieben.
Hmmmm jetzt muss ich mich entscheiden 650W oder 550W? Wie Softy gesagt hat, sollte ich ja anyway da NT im Case nicht hören.
Ist ja nicht so ein China-Chlopfer


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Wo ist denn deine Budget Grenze beim Netzteil, was würdest du denn maximal ausgeben wollen?


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

so etwa CHF 160.- aber 30.- mehr oder weniger spielt in Bezug auf die Gesamtkosten auch nicht so eine Rolle..


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Dann kannst du auch das Cougar GX 600 nehmen.
Cougar GX G600 600W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ne das ist eben etwas lauter....seh nicht ein warum du jetzt auf dieses kommst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Öhm, wieso lauter?
Wer sagt das?

Wenn du das ultimativ leise haben willst, dann das Enermax.
Enermax MODU87+ 600W ATX 2.3 (EMG600AWT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Dafür kannst du dann aber auch wieder das BeQuiet Dark Power kaufen.


----------



## Chu (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

ok ich nehm das BeQuiet Dark Power aber würdest Du das 550W oder 650W kaufen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ich hab das 650 Watt Modell gekauft, fand ich besser, falls ich mal eine Physx Karte nutzen will.


----------



## Chu (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Also dann fass ich zusammen - es wird bestellt:

Case: Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower - White (Special Edition)
 Mainboard: Asrock P67 Extreme6 (B3), Intel P67 B3, LGA1155, CFX/SLI
 NT: be quiet! DARK POWER PRO, P9 650W 80plus Gold
 GPU: Asus GTX-580 DirectCU II 1.5GB DDR5, PCI-E x16 + CRYSIS 2
 CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K BOX, 3.3GHz, LGA 1155, 4C/4T, unlocked
 CPU-Cooler: Thermalright Silver Arrow
 Ram: Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9, 2x4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9@1.5V
 SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5 Zoll, SATA-3
 HDD: Samsung HD103SJ, F3, 7200rpm, 32MB, 1TB, SATA-II
 BR-Combo: LG CH10LS, BluRay ROM, DVD-Brenner, schwarz, SATA, Retail
 Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64bit, OEM, SP1 -D- / Linux wird auch noch drauf kommen...
 Lüftersteuerung: Scythe KM02-BK Kaze Master Ace 5,25 Zoll - schwarz
 1x Lüfter 200mm: Xigmatek XLF-2004 Blackline LED Lüfter - 200mm
 1x Entkoppelung: Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück
 3x Lüfter 120mm: Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro-Series PL2, 120mm, Retail
 TV-Karte: ???


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Sieht super aus.
Bei der TV Karte weiß ich auch nicht, meine letzte hat nur Treiber für XP. 
Und eine neue brauche ich nicht mehr (hab einen Festplatten Receiver )


----------



## Chu (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ok ich habe bestellt. Super! Ich danke euch allen ganz herzlich!

Wahrscheinlich müsste ich dann auch noch einen neuen Monitor haben.
Was haltet ihr von Dell UltraSharp U2410?


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Sieht sehr gut aus 

Welche TV-Karte hast Du genommen?

Monitor könntest Du Die mal einen BenQ XL2410T Bundle, 23.6" (120Hz, 3D fähig) oder Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L, 23.6" anschauen


----------



## Chu (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ich warte jetzt mal zuerst ab, bevor ich die TV-Karte kaufe. Werde  wahrscheinlich zuerst mal etwas mit dem Zusammenbau, dann mit gamen und  Software installieren rep. Einstellungen beschäftigt sein. (Leider  kommen gewissen Teile erst in 2 Wochen ...) Aber ich habe in der CH einfach gute Erfahrungen mit digitec.ch gemacht und die Preise sind konkurrenzfähig.

Jetzt habe ich einwenig Zeit mich mit der Monitorauswahl zu beschäftigen. 

Meine Kriterien sind: Farbtreue, guter Kontrast, gute Reaktionszeit  (kein verzerren, ruckeln etc.) und minimum 23/24", (3D kein muss aber ok  wenn vorhanden)

Dell UltraSharp U2410, 24" TFT Wide, HDMI + DisplayPort
BenQ XL2410T - schwarz
24 Zoll Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L
Dell UltraSharp 2209WA
Acer GN245HQ
Samsung SyncMaster P2450H
HP ZR24W 61cm (24 Zoll)
Fujitsu P24W-6
FUJITSU Display P23T-6


----------



## Chu (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

ok. ich stelle meine Frage am besten beim Thema Monitore.
Ich danke euch aber allen ganz herzlich!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Monitore sind so eine Sache, ich empfehle generell keine. Ist wie bei Gehäusen, da hat jeder so eine eigenen Meinung. Lieber schaue ich mir Monitore live im Laden an und entscheide dann, welcher gut ist.
Wenn du auf den Stromverbrauch, eine gute Ausleuchtung und Farbtreue achtest, kannst du aber nicht viel falsch machen.
Samsung baut gute Monitore, ich hab auch einen.


----------



## Chu (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Ok. Merci. Hey ich freu mich riesig auf die Postsendung aber leider kommt ein Teil erst gegen Ende Monat..


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Kannst ja mal hier berichten. Feedback ist immer gern gesehen 

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechenknecht


----------



## Chu (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Das werde ich machen! Ich hoffe ich krieg das hin mit den neuen Teilen ... das letzte mal hatte ich vor sieben Jahren meinen letzten PC zusammengebaut. Ich hoffe einfach, dass es nicht schwieriger geworden ist


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Nicht wirklich. Ob jetzt IDE oder SATA-Stecker ist  

Falls es doch Probleme gibt, bist Du hier auch richtig


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Nö, ist leichter geworden, man kann praktisch keinen Fehler machen, wenn man sich nach dem richtet, was im Handbuch steht.


----------



## Chu (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

ok..ich werds auf jedenfall mit bester Laune und Motivation angehen und freue mich, als wäre Weihnachten, Ostern, Geburstag und Schneefrei zusammen! Danke - ich werde auf euch zukommen, wenns Probleme gibt, die ich nicht selber lösen kann.
Aufjedenfall werde ich euch noch ein Feedback geben!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Jop, mach auch Bilder vom Brandschaden.


----------



## der_knoben (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC 2011 - Kompatibilitätscheck + euer Rat*

Du sollst doch die Leute nicht immer zum Alkohol verleiten.


----------

